# Storing eggs until incubation



## henmom (Aug 6, 2012)

Ow do I store turkey eggs until I get enough for the incubator?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm assuming turkey eggs will be kept the same and chicken, duck, and quail ... So I just keep them on the counter no more than 7 days.


----------



## henmom (Aug 6, 2012)

That's what I figured. Set up the incubator last night. Thank you for the input.


----------

